
Ask HN: What is your favourite post on a company's internal tech architecture? - enitihas
A lot of times one can find an insightful post on the internals of the architecture of a tech company. Some of the ones that I can remember are:<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nickcraver.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;17&#x2F;stack-overflow-the-architecture-2016-edition&#x2F;<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Pinterest_Engineering&#x2F;sharding-pinterest-how-we-scaled-our-mysql-fleet-3f341e96ca6f<p>3. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;highscalability.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2012&#x2F;2&#x2F;13&#x2F;tumblr-architecture-15-billion-page-views-a-month-and-harder.html<p>4. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;instagram-engineering.com&#x2F;instagration-pt-2-scaling-our-infrastructure-to-multiple-data-centers-5745cbad7834<p>What is your favorite such post?
======
LiamPa
Not a single tech company as such but this opened my eyes to HFT:

[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2536492](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2536492)

